# Oklahoma Joe Highland or Longhorn



## fully81 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has bought the new Oklahoma Joe Highland or Longhorn Reverse Flow Smoker that comes with the tuning plates and charcoal basket?

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/charbroiloklahomajoeslonghornreverseflowsmoker.cfm


----------



## comer4tide (Mar 8, 2017)

Nope, got one of the old Highlands. I just use a cookie sheet over the firebox opening when burning hickory wood and it keeps the temps down to about 240-260 across the pit. Cheap fix and not perfect but it works


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 8, 2017)

comer4tide said:


> Nope, got one of the old Highlands. I just use a cookie sheet over the firebox opening when burning hickory wood and it keeps the temps down to about 240-260 across the pit. Cheap fix and not perfect but it works


When you say "old Highland", are you referring to pre-1998 when Davidsons were making the considerably higher quality units that held heat extremely well, vs. the post-'98 Charbroil COS?  If so, there's a huge difference in the Davidsons vs. CharBroil, and you're right:  those rigs were tanks and keeping heat was never a concern.

The "new RF" that CharBroil is marketing is merely that:  there's no need for RF on a unit this size.  RF is a solid piece (usually quarter-inch) welded into place--it doesn't have tuning plates which can be moved around, as it defeats the entire concept of RF.  It's a gimmick that is unnecessary in this category.  There's no need for RF until you get to about a 5' CC.


----------



## comer4tide (Mar 8, 2017)

I have also found that the coal basket doesnt get my cooker hot enough. Yes they will last longer but it just doesnt get hot so the basket to me is worthless. I have never been a big fan of RF anyways, some guys swear by it tho, just not worth the extra $$$$ to me


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 8, 2017)

In this category, give me Old Country (who carries a lifetime warranty) or Horizon.  Companies who build rigs to last and will stand behind their products, not those with 1-2 yr. warranty and inferior materials/craftsmanship.


----------

